# I need a job!!!



## CJF (Feb 12, 2008)

I got laid off last Tuesday and i can't seem to find any work around here. (Gulf Shores area). I'm a mechanic by trade. worked on Toyotas for 10 years or so. i also have a lot of expierence writing estimates for collision damage for body shops. I also have about 5 years of hotel management under my belt. Let me know if ya'll hear of anything.


----------

